# please ID these plants



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

ok ar mo border

they are in patches

I looked at every plant on http://www.missouriplants.com/ and didnt see them


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are May Apples.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup, May Apple.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yup. Mayapples.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

Agree - mayapples. Just so you know, every part of the plant is poisonous except the RIPE fruit. Fruit is poisonous also until it is ripe.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks everyone
poisonous to eat or touch


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

To eat, and you can overeat the fruit.


----------

